# Type me yet again



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

MsBossyPants said:


> You missed the opportunity here. Great place for some insightful Ni. There is an underlying pattern of disconnect between how you see yourself and how others do. That question should have sparked some insight - being able to put that together - not only understanding what that means, but seeing the future implications of continuing that behavior, and figuring out what to do to change it.
> 
> ***shrug***
> That was short and clear. Evidently , it CAN be done.


I think this question is retarded as are the people that put much importance on it.

It's obvious people will see what you let them see and not who you really are (unless that's what you let them see). Everybody is a unique individual with equally unique life experiences which will alter the way one perceives the world, therefore other people. This is common sense and explaining it makes me feel like I'm around baboons.

"Future implications of continuing that behaviour and figuring out what to do to change it" - what future fucking implications? The question was "how you see yourself vs how people see you, differences between the two and why". There's nothing about the future and unless you are Ne you will not ramble on and on about it and make connections with thousands other unrelated things and waste time. Why should the "behaviour" be changed in the first place? 

You know, the way you talk is so irrational, it's like I'm asking you about tomatoes and you keep going on and on about apples. I'm trying to bring you back to tomatoes again but hey, them both being round is enough evidence for you for them both being the same.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmmmm I think INTJ.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Your results roughly map to ENTx. This means you might be an ENTp or ENTj.

If you're interested in my honest take on your typing, I can provide it.


----------



## mihai.88. (Feb 9, 2015)

An ESTJ either very very stubborn or that had a recent trauma caused by getting "screwed over" by some jerk, or a ENTJ (I had no idea how weird this type can get when it comes to be controlling and yet claim authority means nothing to them). 
I would rather say a ESTJ with a depression.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

mihai.88. said:


> An ESTJ either very very stubborn or that had a recent trauma caused by getting "screwed over" by some jerk, or a ENTJ (I had no idea how weird this type can get when it comes to be controlling and yet claim authority means nothing to them).
> I would rather say a ESTJ with a depression.


Haha definitely not ESTJ and happy as can be right now (I had the best day ever today). Conflict energizes me and it's pretty much the perfect ending for the perfect day. I don't even see it as conflict, I actually end up being good friends with the same people I've had most "conflicts" with. It's more intellectual debate than conflict - I guess it depends on how you look at it.

That's the whole point. Being in control means YOU are the authority, therefore other's authority means little to you. There is a difference between being an authority and respecting authority. I don't think about being "in control" much - it just happens. I also may come across as harsh or bitter or stubborn or capricious or whatever "grumpy cat"-ish trait possible and this would only be because that's how it seems to you since you're either not accustumed to this,are more traditional (set on being polite because "it's how it's supposed to be and everybody does it") etc


----------



## mihai.88. (Feb 9, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Haha definitely not ESTJ and happy as can be right now (I had the best day ever today). Conflict energizes me and it's pretty mich the perfect ending for the perfect day.


 Most of the things you described is something I'd do. Except for the criticizing authority (as a concept), that seems like butthurt over something, that's why I said ESTJ with depression or some hypocrite ENTJ. )


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

mihai.88. said:


> Most of the things you described is something I'd do. Except for the criticizing authority (as a concept), that seems like butthurt over something, that's why I said ESTJ with depression or some hypocrite ENTJ. )


I've never had problems with the authorities and am not butthurt over anything that has to do with them. The only problem I have is with people being more sheep than sheep themselves.

I'm as honest as it gets. I despise hypocrits. I didn't criticize authority as a concept. My exact words were "Authority means absolutely nothing to me. Nobody can command me." I highly value liberty and thinking with your own head not being another consumer bot. 

If authority means the law then I will respect the law unless it contradicts with my own laws. 

If authority means mom telling me to go do something (during childhood,adolescence) I would not unless I wanted to.

If authority is professors then the title only makes me analyze their skills and judge whether they deserve the title or not, if they don't then I'm authority over them, if yes then I agree that they know stuff I don't and they are better than me in a specific subject which isn't enough to make a person an authority over someone else outside of the "academic walls inside your mind". 

I would have been the person that would never agree to do something like in the milgram experiment. I can't be influenced. What I think is set in stone and can only be changed by me alone.


----------



## mihai.88. (Feb 9, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I've never had problems with the authorities and am not butthurt over anything that has to do with them. The only problem I have is with people being more sheep than sheep themselves.
> 
> I'm as honest as it gets. I despise hypocrits. I didn't criticize authority as a concept. My exact words were "Authority means absolutely nothing to me. Nobody can command me." I highly value liberty and thinking with your own head not being another consumer bot.
> 
> ...


 Maybe because you're young and rebellious? 
As I see it: in the end every person is imperfect, hence perfect logic can't exist in all situations (especially social situations), hence being "stubborn as a mule" isn't always the best choice and you need to keep your options open for the scenario of "what if I'm wrong?". 
I completely agree with your passive-aggressiveness in the situations described otherwise. ^^


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I think this question is *retarded* as are the people that put much importance on it.
> 
> It's obvious people will see what you let them see and not who you really are (unless that's what you let them see). Everybody is a unique individual with equally unique life experiences which will alter the way one perceives the world, therefore other people. This is common sense and explaining* it makes me feel like I'm around baboons.*
> 
> ...


Please stop post-quoting me using inflammatory words like "wannabe" (at post #17), "retarded", and "makes me feel like I'm around baboons." Your comments are not only inappropriate, but are irrelevant to the discussion. I'm not the one being irrational here. This is sort of personal attack, implied insult and inflammatory language is the lowest sort of argument. 

*You're trolling your own thread. *The purpose of this sort of thread is to seek others impressions. As I said in my earlier post, you asked for input, I gave it. You're free to take it in, or disregard it as you see fit. 

Again, *please stop post-quoting me, *trying to bait me with your inflammatory language. As I told you back at post #15: I don't wish to engage with you further, and wish you good luck in your quest of self-discovery.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

MsBossyPants said:


> Please stop post-quoting me using inflammatory words like "wannabe" (at post #17), "retarded", and "makes me feel like I'm around baboons." Your comments are not only inappropriate, but are irrelevant to the discussion. I'm not the one being irrational here. This is sort of personal attack, implied insult and inflammatory language is the lowest sort of argument.
> 
> *You're trolling your own thread. *The purpose of this sort of thread is to seek others impressions. As I said in my earlier post, you asked for input, I gave it. You're free to take it in, or disregard it as you see fit.
> 
> Again, *please stop post-quoting me, *trying to bait me with your inflammatory language. As I told you back at post #15: I don't wish to engage with you further, and wish you good luck in your quest of self-discovery.


You are taking everything way to personally and can't properly defend your own opinion. I take no pleasure in post-quoting you so I'll stop at this.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

mihai.88. said:


> Maybe because you're young and rebellious?
> As I see it: in the end every person is imperfect, hence perfect logic can't exist in all situations (especially social situations), hence being "stubborn as a mule" isn't always the best choice and you need to keep your options open for the scenario of "what if I'm wrong?".
> I completely agree with your passive-aggressiveness in the situations described otherwise. ^^


Passive-agressiveness? Trust me, if I intend to be agressive it will not be passive. I am not "young and rebellious". I guess it depends on what that means to you. You are simply making assumptions based on God knows what. 

Obviously everyone is imperfect, there can be no perfect logic but we should strive for it because as Camus said "all evil comes from ignorance". There can be perfect rationality and I only see it in people who are any type and diagnosed with Asperger's and Properly typed INTPs.

I am not stubborn. I am ready to accept anything if given enough RATIONAL arguments. If I think the earth is round but you're telling me it's a square and don't give me enough information to back ot up then yeah, my fault for not believing you.

You said ESTJ. If that's your last choice then feel free not to reply and waste my time. Because a sensor I am not.


----------



## mihai.88. (Feb 9, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Passive-agressiveness? Trust me, if I intend to be agressive it will not be passive. I am not "young and rebellious". I guess it depends on what that means to you. You are simply making assumptions based on God knows what.
> 
> Obviously everyone is imperfect, there can be no perfect logic but we should strive for it because as Camus said "all evil comes from ignorance". There can be perfect rationality and I only see it in people who are any type and diagnosed with Asperger's and Properly typed INTPs.
> 
> ...


 Note how it's, partially, what you described you'd do (unless I was too sleepy and didn't read well) -> Passive-aggressive behavior - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Passive-aggressive behavior is the indirect expression of hostility, such as through procrastination, stubbornness, sullenness, or deliberate or repeated failure to accomplish requested tasks for which one is (often explicitly) responsible. 
I don't know why you'd say I based on "God knows what" unless you have problems with people telling how you are based on what you write or you don't write good enough or I read poorly (it happens when I'm tired), or a combo of those, but I'll just assume one can't write everything on the internutz. 

I would think being perfect would require a bit of empathy, which I lack when it comes to most things, simply because it's in my nature not to care, but I don't know if others think the same way. In fact I can be quite "evil" at times and, for example, try to trigger people with little things (but this happens rarely, since I rarely ever feel the need to do, or get pissed enough to do so), and it's something that I can't probably change, even if I really really really wanted to (which I don't). Not to mention a whole lot of things regarding the human nature itself which can't be changed and aren't perfect... that's why I tend to do things good/efficient but not over do it anymore, unless there's a point to it (like having the best quality "things" and being known for it, but they're still not perfect). 

What about trying something you failed again and again? 

I said ESTJ based on what's I read but you could be right. I'm clearly an S -> "Sensing and intuition are the information-gathering (perceiving) functions. They describe how new information is understood and interpreted. Individuals who prefer sensing are more likely to trust information that is in the present, tangible, and concrete: that is, information that can be understood by the five senses. They tend to distrust hunches, which seem to come "out of nowhere".[1]:2 They prefer to look for details and facts. For them, the meaning is in the data. On the other hand, those who prefer intuition tend to trust information that is less dependent upon the senses, that can be associated with other information (either remembered or discovered by seeking a wider context or pattern). They may be more interested in future possibilities. For them, the meaning is in the underlying theory and principles which are manifested in the data."


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

mihai.88. said:


> Note how it's, partially, what you described you'd do (unless I was too sleepy and didn't read well) -> Passive-aggressive behavior - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Passive-aggressive behavior is the indirect expression of hostility, such as through procrastination, stubbornness, sullenness, or deliberate or repeated failure to accomplish requested tasks for which one is (often explicitly) responsible.
> I don't know why you'd say I based on "God knows what" unless you have problems with people telling how you are based on what you write or you don't write good enough or I read poorly (it happens when I'm tired), or a combo of those, but I'll just assume one can't write everything on the internutz.
> 
> I would think being perfect would require a bit of empathy, which I lack when it comes to most things, simply because it's in my nature not to care, but I don't know if others think the same way. In fact I can be quite "evil" at times and, for example, try to trigger people with little things (but this happens rarely, since I rarely ever feel the need to do, or get pissed enough to do so), and it's something that I can't probably change, even if I really really really wanted to (which I don't). Not to mention a whole lot of things regarding the human nature itself which can't be changed and aren't perfect... that's why I tend to do things good/efficient but not over do it anymore, unless there's a point to it (like having the best quality "things" and being known for it, but they're still not perfect).
> ...


I know what passive aggressiveness is thank you very much. I'm a medical student with a focus on psychiatry.

I am not passive agressive. I am however a 8w7.

It depends on what perfection is to you. I wasn't necessarily talking about rational perfection. Only common sense. Lack of it makes me dissappointed in humanity. For example, the woman that I had the conflict here - basically all she said was that I'm not an ENTJ because she sees no Ni, she didn't give any strong argument to back up her belief or mention another type and give arguments. (not x because of no y , why - nobody knows what a mystery). This means it was a shallow attempt that didn't even intend to help me in any way. I believe it's better to not say anything at all than have verbal diarrhea and always put your 2 cents without thinking if it is worth it or the future implications of it (can't fight the wolf, don't go in the forest).

Unfortunately I don't try stuff over and over again if I fail. Unless I'm keen on winning. Then I'll try it until I win. 

I don't believe in what I see,feel,touch etc Senses are pretty much illusions. I only believe in making sense by analysing both the data and the underlying theory.

I try not to take hunches into consideration but they do affect me a great deal. And they're always right.


----------



## mihai.88. (Feb 9, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I know what passive aggressiveness is thank you very much. I'm a medical student with a focus on psychiatry.
> 
> I am not passive agressive. I am however a 8w7.
> 
> ...


 From what I noticed doing tens of tests on the internet, is that if the test doesn't have enough questions, or I don't put enough things, it will classify me differently than ESTJ. It's probably why people claim you aren't ENTJ based on the "little" info they read, and it's why I don't believe in typing people just by reading some few statements, but I gave it a try because we already talked earlier and you don't seem like an "averagefag" (so I was curious to read your thread, since I value your opinions more than other randoms with 2 digit IQ *this is based on my past experiences™ btw).

I'd primarily believe something that IS and that can be proven or can be sourced back to many independent sources that confirm it, because I have little or no interest in "what if" scenarios unless they can be proven. I also tend to rely on the data but not so much on theories, given that based on past experiences™ they can lead to the wrong conclusions, hence why I said I don't even believe in classifying people in this sort of fashion and prefer a test done by pros (ideally more than 1). 

As contradictory as it sounds, "common" sense might be entirely dependent on the individual (just notice how different we are in what we believe in to be true/factual or not), so, again, I don't expect people to have "it" (common sense), and I see that you wrote that you don't see it in (most) other people either.

If by hunches you mean fear of *something* maybe there is something, real, bothering you to begin with, but again, I don't have time/disposition to take such "theories" into consideration. I feel they're not reliable enough, and given I can't make data-theory correlation as good as an ENTJ, I don't really get that bothered by hunches, I mostly get bothered by people when they're not applying logic or they don't consider "mutual benefit" or "group benefit" as a factor.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

You're the kind of person I wouldn’t get along with in person but like for their strength of character.

I do think you come off a bit young, and when I say young I mean early twenties. I’m only a few years older than you are, but your cynicism feels extremely familiar. I had to learn to tone down my personality in order to get along with most people, although, like you, I have always been the silent and awkward type around people I don’t know or don’t care about. 

I’m going to give this a try because I find you interesting, but be aware that I’m new to this forum as well as personality typing. I’m going to start with a very superficial “analysis” and then try to break it down, as much for you as for myself. Ready? 

Who cares. Here we go. 

*
Answer #2 (Abstract)*

You're not attracted to the ordinary. You prefer to think about how an image makes you feel. You see and think beyond what is presented to you. 
*
Answer #3 (Thinking, Judging)* 

Straightforward, honest, don't tolerate bullshit, prefer authenticity Proper, serious, awkward in front of people you don't like, authentic around everyone else Value reason over emotion, quick to judge and categorize, dislike inefficiency in yourself and others Most comfortable self is humorous, silly, affectionate, discrepancy in how you view yourself and how others view you Most vulnerable self is the emotional self, in love, loss of reason and control 

*Answer #4 (Thinking, Judging)* 

Value status, power, control and image but don't want to be a bully, want to impact society to some degree Dislike the mundane, the common and absence of knowledge *

Answer #5 (???)* 

People don't see you the way you see yourself, their image is more negative than you feel it should be
*
Answer #6 (Feeling!)* 

Happiness! Emotion! *

Answer #7 (Judging, but not extremely so)* 

Like structure and follow routine but still adaptable, plan ahead *

Answer #8 (Thinking, Judging)* 

Emotion overcomes reason, but only temporarily *

Answer #9 (???)* 

Comfortable self is humorous and silly, playfully mean (I like doing this too, and it’s frustrating when the other person gets angry and I’m forced to say, “I’m only teasing you.” It ruins the fun.) *

Answer #10 (Extrovert)* 

Energized by group interactions, socialization, dislikes being alone, wants company but only worthwhile company *

Answer #11 (Not traditional)* 

Unconventional with a surprisingly positive view of humanity as a whole. What are some of your unconventional beliefs, values, hobbies? *

Answer #12 (NT?)* 

Authority figures mean nothing to you… but do you actively antagonize them? *

Answer #13 (Judging)* 

In control of inner world, not as in control of outer world (do you want to be?) 

*Answer #14 (Self-control, Judging)* 

Ultimate control, don't want anything to rattle you *

Answer #15 (Feeling)* 

Happiness, which means success, power, knowledge, worthwhile company 

*Answer #16 (Thinking)* 

Energized by the thinking process and like-minded people *

Answer #17 (Typically ENTJ)* 

SLOEI 


This very shallow, very amateurish “analysis” would yield ENTJ. Dare I try cognitive functions?


*
ENTJ*
Te – Ni – Se – Fi *

Extroverted Thinking* – I find this straightforward. You value and pursue empiricism, efficiency, logic. 

*Introverted Intuition* –Your ability to calm down and see ahead when you panic struck me as Ni, but I can’t say I understand this function very well. Do you predict future outcomes based on what you’ve experienced in the past, or…?
*
Extroverted Sensing* – I’m not sure I understand Se very well either, but you express yourself very strongly in the moment, you like being the center of attention and presumably charm people, your focus on empiricism means you want to collect information about the physical world around you, you can adapt to that physical world (?)
*
Introverted Feeling* – You’re not much of a feeler, but when you do feel it’s on a personal level without regard for other people. You disregard convention and have your own personal standards and beliefs, and you judge others based on those standards and beliefs.

The laziest way to type you is by using your results for #17. Look up SLOAN/MBTI correlations and see if it fits. However, there’s that problem of self-reporting.

That’s all. Pick apart at will.

(Goddamn formatting. Do excuse.)


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> You're the kind of person I wouldn’t get along with in person but like for their strength of character.
> 
> I do think you come off a bit young, and when I say young I mean early twenties. I’m only a few years older than you are, but your cynicism feels extremely familiar. I had to learn to tone down my personality in order to get along with most people, although, like you, I have always been the silent and awkward type around people I don’t know or don’t care about.
> 
> ...


I like you because you tried your best, were honest and didn't take yourself or this task too seriously (I mean it's only mbti not world domination). 

Actually funny you should mention that, monst people absolutely hate me when I speak to them by text/online (because it shows my absolute essence - seemingly cold, brutally honest, impatient and obsessed with accuracy even on the least important stuff) but get along surprisingly well with me IRL (warm, mostly positive, always joke around even at my expense, tolerant, sincere, when I'm in a particularly good mood I'm extremely funny and even silly at times). I do get along with guys better because I see the way I am in most guys and in very few girls. The people I don't get along with are either uptight and "immaculately proper", hypocrites, ignorants, snobs and fake - I sense BS from a mile and have zero tolerance for it. In a conflict I'll like you more if you came and told to my face that I'm a piece of crap (with good arguments as why) then be "polite" in my presence and talk behind my back. I find such behaviour disgusting. 

Back to our subject, yes I am in my early twenties and I don't hide the fact that I have some growing up to do (especially emotionally).
Authority doesn't actively mean much to me but I don't antagonize them. 
I think I explained it wrong by saying I'm silent around people I don't care about. I'm silent around people I don't like. This is a normal response and not particularly related to type. 
I am actually quite Fi for an NT. 

What type do you think you might be?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I agree with @MsBossyPants... I'm not seeing ENTJ.

I think ESTP or ESFP is closer to the truth. Both have dual-seeking Ni (To go with Socionics terms)-- Meaning that Ni is valued and appreciated, but not well-used. You seem to use a lot of Se. I would lean towards ESTP. Se-Ti-Fe-Ni.

I'm not usually in the habit of typing people, since it seems that individuals tend to be very possessive of their egos, and resist what they see as a loss. People seem to take typing personally, which is rather foolish. To be open to our psychological worldviews tends to be more helpful than harmful. But, there's a lot of pedestal pushing and idealizing that takes place, I suppose. Even if that's not what the theories are about.

So, ESTP. That's my two cents, at the very least. I hope it helps in some small way.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

mihai.88. said:


> From what I noticed doing tens of tests on the internet, is that if the test doesn't have enough questions, or I don't put enough things, it will classify me differently than ESTJ. It's probably why people claim you aren't ENTJ based on the "little" info they read, and it's why I don't believe in typing people just by reading some few statements, but I gave it a try because we already talked earlier and you don't seem like an "averagefag" (so I was curious to read your thread, since I value your opinions more than other randoms with 2 digit IQ *this is based on my past experiences™ btw).
> 
> I'd primarily believe something that IS and that can be proven or can be sourced back to many independent sources that confirm it, because I have little or no interest in "what if" scenarios unless they can be proven. I also tend to rely on the data but not so much on theories, given that based on past experiences™ they can lead to the wrong conclusions, hence why I said I don't even believe in classifying people in this sort of fashion and prefer a test done by pros (ideally more than 1).
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. People are more often than not incredibly intricate and a few questions will not accurately charactarize them (especially not since many mbti tests rely on questions like "do you like being alone or with people" for determining E or I or "are you ever late" and "are you messy" to determine P or J, which is complete crap.

May I ask you what types do you get from tests?

I only do these "type me" threads for fun when bored and have nothing else to do (like a lazy 3 am morning of insomnia). I like how easily influenced people are. If I say I'm an INTP in my profile and say stuff like "I think I'm INTP or INTJ wjat do you think" they'll say INTP regardless of my answers to the questionnaire. And so on. I want to understand how people's minds work (because most think in a very very different way than me and it interests me to understand their point if view). I see that most only want to be heard. They do not intend to actually help you and go in depth with you they just want to tell you whatever poped in their minds after 0.3 seconds of actual reasoning and be done with it and go on and repeat the pattern. I've noticed that a good portion of those who are interested are INFJs (and it makes sense since they're Ni-Fe and it's so easy for them to both be interested in people and see roght through them). 

I am exactly the same except for two facts. I don't rely on previous data (past experiences) as much as I should and I never even think about past anything, I am completely future-oriented or in the moment. And although "what ifs" annoy the living hell out of me in most cases I still enjoy speculation if it's on subjects like theoretical physics.

The more I read the more I realize I am very much like you except for a few crucial parts. Thing is, I get hunches and know stuff out of nowhere a lot (Ni) but I almost immediately block them until I have solid proof (Te). Most of the times my hunches are completely right and I feel dumb for not believing them but when I get another one the same thing happens (hunch - dissaproval of it until proved - proof - oh my god im an idiot for not listening to myself). For example I can look at a person and immediately know whether I will be friends or romantically involved with that person. Literally just see them for 5 seconds and I know something will or will not happen. Or if a person is to be tristed or not (and so on). And it's always right. Always. It's almost creepy. 

My Ni was highly developed as a child. Insanely developed. Sometimes I wonder if I might be INTJ because of Ni-Te vs Te-Ni (children as supposed to almost exclusively behave according to their dom function).

As a child I got hunches whenever something bad was going to happen. For example a few times I stubbornly refused to go somewhere without any reason whatsoever (even if I actually wanted to go) and everytime I refused somerhing happened - car crash, mugged etc

Another time I went with my cousins at an open air concert and out of a sudden I had this uncontrolable urge to go home even if everything seemed fine and I was having a lot of fun. My cousins refused to go with me but as I was going home I got a call telling me that there was a bomb there and a lot of people including my cousins were hurt. The bomb was placed exactly beneath were I was standing. 

And I have many more stories like these. Would have never ever give such stuff any credit if it didn't happen to me. And I still believe it can be rationaly explained (unconsiously we receive tons of information which we're not aware of - the brain is always weeding out information to only get to the main point, maybe some are more sensitive to the information and can actually process some of the "weeds" on a subconscious level, who knows, it's not supernatural anyway).

I would always get the meaning and symbolism/metaphors or stories and fairy tales. They weren't just fiction to me but actually so much more. I still absolutely adore symbolism.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> I agree with @_MsBossyPants_... I'm not seeing ENTJ.
> 
> I think ESTP or ESFP is closer to the truth. Both have dual-seeking Ni (To go with Socionics terms)-- Meaning that Ni is valued and appreciated, but not well-used. You seem to use a lot of Se. I would lean towards ESTP. Se-Ti-Fe-Ni.
> 
> ...


I don't "want" to be ENTJ or any other type more so than other. If I had my pick it would be INFJs cause these people are sort of out of this world. I am ready to believe I'm even INFP as long as people provide rational, well argumented PROOF. Not just give birth to a single word and have no arguments as of why this word and not the other. 

If you are actually interested in typing and helping you will tell me why Se. What exactly about me seems so Se to you. 

I have considered both ESFP and ESTP for a while (ESFP was clearly wrong and ESTP I considered for quite some more time but I've come to the conclusion that I can't be Se dom - especially since I know and have been friends with both professionaly tested ESTPs and ESFPs and while we may seem alike on the outer shell, I'm almost nothing like them. 

If anything my Ni is very much here but not very appreaciated and welcome because it defies logic some of the time and this bothers me. 

Thanks for trying to help, very much appreciated indeed.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I don't "want" to be ENTJ or any other type more so than other. If I had my pick it would be INFJs cause these people are sort of out of this world. I am ready to believe I'm even INFP as long as people provide rational, well argumented PROOF. Not just give birth to a single word and have no arguments as of why this word and not the other.
> 
> If you are actually interested in typing and helping you will tell me why Se. What exactly about me seems so Se to you.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's pretty amazing. If you value INFJs a lot, and admire them the most, and such-- Well, INFJ is your dual if you are an ESTP. So... Well, wow. Goes pretty well with the theories. roud:

Check out the link about typing in my signature, if you're interested. I can put ESTp in the dimensional chart for you, if you'd like, and you can really get a good idea, and some substantial 'proof', as you say.

Anyway, that's enough out of me.

Good luck.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

It's shocking how seriously some people take these tests, both here and offline, but I admit it's a fun exercise. 

I have the same problem when it comes to expressing myself in writing and in person. I take the time to say what I want to say when I have the chance to write. It's a better reflection of my thinking process, but it does keep people from seeing my warmer side. I recently had someone tell me, in these words, "You surprise me. You have a gentle side." I had a laugh at that. Yeah, I can be gentle! There's a heart beneath all that seriousness. 

So. Typing.

I see you as extroverted and a thinker. As for the rest:

Sensing/Intuition
I have a hard time distinguishing intuition, especially this ~mystical introverted intuition I keep reading about in the forums. That leaves sensing. You said you don't rely on past experiences or even like to revisit the past, but you react strongly to the here and now and need to collect information until you've exhausted all resources. You also said you like to do things rather than think about them and enjoy busy days. 

Judging/Perceiving
You don't mind routine, but you're not so set in your ways that you can't adapt to a new situation. You don't like tradition or norms. You don't blindly honor or follow authority, but you'll respect an authority figure if you trust their judgment, intelligence, mastery of subject, and so on.

Y/N?

Also, I completely missed this the first time around. I admit I tuned out at the talk of love...

_I am a very "do it" kind of person that like to rather do stuff than think about it and enjoys busy days when I have to go to 10 different places, but when I'm in love I get very sluggish and complacent and forget about everything I want in life._

I can never enjoy being so active!


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

? you are ENTJ and you describe an ENTJ.
What is your question!!!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> It's shocking how seriously some people take these tests, both here and offline, but I admit it's a fun exercise.
> 
> I have the same problem when it comes to expressing myself in writing and in person. I take the time to say what I want to say when I have the chance to write. It's a better reflection of my thinking process, but it does keep people from seeing my warmer side. I recently had someone tell me, in these words, "You surprise me. You have a gentle side." I had a laugh at that. Yeah, I can be gentle! There's a heart beneath all that seriousness.
> 
> ...


I know what you me happens to me as well.

Well, being an N type doesn't mean you don't like collecting and using data (it's more if a T thing) and liking to keep busy and be practical is typical for a couple of types - ESTJ, ISTJ, ENTJ, ESTP, ISTP. 
I like being in the here and now (Se) but not as much as I like being inside my own head (N).

I think your approach on this is a bit off because types are not exactly the fours letters but the cognitive functions. So you can't really type yourself ir others by determing whether you're E/I and so on. You determine the 4 functions you're mostly using and you go from there. The E/I isn't exactly about liking being with people or not it's because of your dom function (either introverted or extroverted). And same pattern for the others - J/P stands fir whether it's a judging or perceiving function (T and F are judging, S and N are perceiving).


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I can't really say much about your cognitive functions aside from what I believe to be Te. Not so sure about your sense of intuition because you said you don't trust it until you can verify it. You follow your mind, not your gut feeling. You also seem adamant about being typed as sensing, so there's that. You don't compare past and present data, so I figure no Si, but you're quite the active person, so Se. You've shot down ENTJ, ESTP, ESFP. What type do you personally feel most satisfied with?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Zee Bee said:


> ? you are ENTJ and you describe an ENTJ.
> What is your question!!!


There are always people who will type me as INFP , ESTP, ISFJ or any other type and it's interesting to me.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I can't really say much about your cognitive functions aside from what I believe to be Te. Not so sure about your sense of intuition because you said you don't trust it until you can verify it. You follow your mind, not your gut feeling. You also seem adamant about being typed as sensing, so there's that. You don't compare past and present data, so I figure no Si, but you're quite the active person, so Se. You've shot down ENTJ, ESTP, ESFP. What type do you personally feel most satisfied with?


For a long time I thought I was INTP. However, I become INTP when depressed. I've had depression for quite sime time therefore the misstype. When I'm ok I'm most probably ENTJ. It makes sense since lots of ENTJs get INTP-ish when depressed because INTP is the shadow type of ENTJ.

But mbti is fun and it's no science so it's always nice to see someone type you as something else.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Ah, I have trouble understanding my personality because of depressive episodes here and there. It's one of the reasons I've taken an interest in typing. "What the hell am I," and all that. Earlier in the thread you said you weren't depressed (which is great). You know yourself best.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Ah, I have trouble understanding my personality because of depressive episodes here and there. It's one of the reasons I've taken an interest in typing. "What the hell am I," and all that. Earlier in the thread you said you weren't depressed (which is great). You know yourself best.


We all get the blues sometimes out of nowhere even and this is ok. Being clinically depressed is not. But most of depression has a root. Find it and kill it and you'll need no drugs or therapy. That's how I got rid of it.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I have too much to say about clinical depression :tongue:

But you're right. Understanding why you feel the way you do is key to getting better. I'm glad you're no longer feeling that way.

I don't want to take away from your thread. I hope you get more replies.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I have too much to say about clinical depression :tongue:
> 
> But you're right. Understanding why you feel the way you do is key to getting better. I'm glad you're no longer feeling that way.
> 
> I don't want to take away from your thread. I hope you get more replies.


If you want to discuss about depression or if you're feeling depressed PM me. You really need to talk to people about it. As wimpy as it sounds knowing someone is listening means a lot.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Your super nice side is coming out, maybe. Thank you


----------

